

Ask HN: Outdoor readable screens/tablets? - beagle3

In an attempt to disrupt an industry that is stuck in pen-and-paper-and-camera world, I need laptops or tablets that are usable outdoor.<p>Not direct-sunlight outdoor, just sitting-in-the-shade or sitting-in-the-car outdoor. There are outdoor screen laptop models from HP, Lenovo and others (for $100-$200 more than the basic model), but they still don't make the laptops really usable outside on sunny days.<p>eInk is out of the question for now, because I do need the ability to show detailed color photos and short movie clips (and possibly edit them) to disrupt said industry.<p>The way this industry works right now is take photos or videos with camera (they've only switched from film/tapes to digital in the last 3 years!), take notes on paper or tape recorder, and then go back to the office to process everything. If they could do the work sitting an in improvised shade outside, they would much more effective.<p>I've almost given up on finding a device that can actually be used outdoors for real work - but perhaps someone int he HN community knows of one?<p>Alternatively, do you have experience with any hacks like hoods or screen protectors or sunglasses that actually make outdoors work feasible? My experience with these so far is "nice concept, execution fail", but perhaps yours is different?
======
timothybone
I use an anti-glare MBP outside. works great. Bought it for that purpose

